# India's greatest wildlife at tadoba national park|tiger safari india



## yashwant khodke (Jun 18, 2016)

This park, having one of the highest densities of Bengal Tiger population in the country, also happens to be one of India’s designated “Project Tiger” Reserve. The vast enclosure of the reserve teems with assorted and exotic wildlife. Animals that roam the deciduous forests of Tadoba Tiger Reserve include: Striped Hyena, Sloth Bears, Indian Leopards, Spotted Deer, Barking Deer, Gaur (Indian bison), Sambar (large deer), Nilgai (Asian antelope), etc. just to name a few. Medicinal plants and other exotic species of flora abundantly flourish throughout the forests. And in case you are a bird lover, over 190 species of birds flock the park.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you from Utah County? We get a lot of guys from Utah County that put threads in Big Game that don't belong there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Tip of the hat for grammar though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yashwant khodke said:


> This park, having one of the highest densities of Bengal Tiger population in the country, also happens to be one of India's designated "Project Tiger" Reserve. The vast enclosure of the reserve teems with assorted and exotic wildlife. Animals that roam the deciduous forests of Tadoba Tiger Reserve include: Striped Hyena, Sloth Bears, Indian Leopards, Spotted Deer, Barking Deer, Gaur (Indian bison), Sambar (large deer), Nilgai (Asian antelope), etc. just to name a few. Medicinal plants and other exotic species of flora abundantly flourish throughout the forests. And in case you are a bird lover, over 190 species of birds flock the park.


Welcome to the Forum. Your reserve sounds very interesting.

Let me say there's a fine line between direct advertising and posting an interesting wildlife thread that involves a business, so we watch newbies pretty close. We don't allow free direct advertising; it's not fair to all the businesses that pay to advertise on the UWN. Best to make your story line incidental to your thread or post and then put your business info in your signature line.

Are you a real person? a computer spam program? Do you have any wildlife pictures for us?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tigers huh?

Most of the Utah guys would have ta have an AR15 and 2 Glocks to stay at yer resort. Uh...is there a limit to how much ammo you can carry on yer person in Maharashtra? 

I'm from the southwest Wyoming part of Utah and I would just carry tiger spray.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yashwant khodke said:


> This park, having one of the highest densities of Bengal Tiger population in the country, also happens to be one of India's designated "Project Tiger" Reserve. The vast enclosure of the reserve teems with assorted and exotic wildlife. Animals that roam the deciduous forests of Tadoba Tiger Reserve include: Striped Hyena, Sloth Bears, Indian Leopards, Spotted Deer, Barking Deer, Gaur (Indian bison), Sambar (large deer), Nilgai (Asian antelope), etc. just to name a few...........................


No wolves in Maharashtra?

We don't have any in Utah either, but we see a lot of them.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Are you from Utah County? We get a lot of guys from Utah County that put threads in Big Game that don't belong there.


I think he's from Cache county. I got some Striped Hyena pictures on my trail camera up there. No wolf pictures though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I think he's from Cache county. I got some Striped Hyena pictures on my trail camera up there. No wolf pictures though.


Yeah, yeah, yeah, 3rd time I heard that this year.

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Tigers huh?
> 
> I'm from the southwest Wyoming part of Utah and I would just carry tiger spray.
> 
> .


Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are.:grin:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

yashwant khodke said:


> This park, having one of the highest densities of Bengal Tiger population in the country, also happens to be one of India's designated "Project Tiger" Reserve. The vast enclosure of the reserve teems with assorted and exotic wildlife. Animals that roam the deciduous forests of Tadoba Tiger Reserve include: Striped Hyena, Sloth Bears, Indian Leopards, *Spotted Deer*, Barking Deer, Gaur (Indian bison), Sambar (large deer), Nilgai (Asian antelope), etc. just to name a few. Medicinal plants and other exotic species of flora abundantly flourish throughout the forests. And in case you are a bird lover, over 190 species of birds flock the park.


Hey, here in Utah we have a lot of spotted deer this time of year, kinda small but I hear that they are tasty.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, Yashwant! I haven't heard from you since we were kids in India! How have you been?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

How do you fellers in India feel about long range hunting? How do the testicles look on your tigers? Are there a bunch of John Wayne conservatives trying to steal your public lands in India? If I buy a tiger hunt, how many Himalayan Snow ****s can I shoot? Inquiring minds want to know.--------SS


----------



## oneezreiter (Mar 28, 2016)

Springville,
everyone knows that you have to use archery equipment to hunt Tigers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> How do you fellers in India feel about long range hunting? How do the testicles look on your tigers? Are there a bunch of John Wayne conservatives trying to steal your public lands in India? If I buy a tiger hunt, how many Himalayan Snow ****s can I shoot? Inquiring minds want to know.--------SS


The UWN auto spell check thingie didn't take out "****s"

Run for your lives.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

How am I susposed to keep up with all of SS aliases? 

I'm sure Goob could show the new guy a thing about cooking and eating tiger testicles. 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> How am I susposed to keep up with all of SS aliases?
> 
> I'm sure Goob could show the new guy a thing about cooking and eating tiger testicles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I had a rough transition with the password thing but thanks to Goob, Bax, And Dunk, I'm back in my original glory.------SS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hey sorry I messed you up a little! Thank goodness we have The Goob and the Bax*.


----------

